# Tax refund - how long does it take



## frankor2 (24 Nov 2008)

Hi guys,
I very recently submitted tax returns via ROS for 2005,06 & 07. In each year I am due a refund of tax paid. Can anyone advise as to the next steps? I used to engage an accountant several years ago then neglected to file returns.

Do i get a statement from Revenue showing the refund due together with a cheque or do the send a statement showing the tax pad with the refund due at the bottom for me to claim? I have never been due refunds before.

Thanks in advance.
​


----------



## jackaViper (24 Nov 2008)

I'm presuming its a Form11 you filed.

If so 2 days after you filed, there should be a "Notice of Assessment" for each year filed available in your ROS inbox. 

Once this is received the return will have been processed.

There is a payment option available in ROS and there is a refund option there, as far as I know, you put your refund amount in there and make it a refund case although I'm not100% certain.

I'd recommmend ringing the ROS support line for clarification


----------



## Domo (25 Nov 2008)

I have been advised by the Revenue that due to the backlog of repayments claimed by the tax year end, repayments are taking approximately 6-8 weeks to process after filing online.


----------



## frankor2 (5 Dec 2008)

I received the refund cheques in this morning's post for y/e 2007 & 2006. Not bad going!!


----------

